# (S) Grafikkarte-&amp;gt; AGP, Shader 3, 2 DVI ... 60-80€



## rem5thnov (27. August 2010)

*(S) Grafikkarte-&gt; AGP, Shader 3, 2 DVI ... 60-80€*

Hallo Community,

ich suche eine Grafikkarte die folgende Merkmale erfüllen soll

->Steckplatz AGP
->Shader 3.0
->2x DVI Ausgang
(kein HDMI ist nicht notwendig aber wär auch mal was)
->nur Komplettpaket
->Chipsatz ati oder nvidia


Preis zwischen 60-80€. Bitte genau das Model und Zustand angeben. DAnke


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2010)

*AW: (S) Grafikkarte-&gt; AGP, Shader 3, 2 DVI ... 60-80€*

Wofür genau brauchst Du die denn? neu gibt es da ja auch einige bis 80€: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra256&bpmax=80&v=e&plz=&dist=&sort=p&xf=135_DVI%7E135_2x+DVI  

nur falls hier keine eine abzugeben hat. Die haben alle 2x DVI und auch shader 3.0 oder auch besser. 


oder miot DVI + HDMI: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra256&bpmax=80&v=e&plz=&dist=&sort=p&xf=135_HDMI


----------



## rem5thnov (28. August 2010)

*AW: (S) Grafikkarte-&gt; AGP, Shader 3, 2 DVI ... 60-80€*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wofür genau brauchst Du die denn?



In letzter Zeit bin ich scharf überlegen ob ich meinen Rechner, der etwas älter ist aufzurüsten. Er ist als Büro und Webmaschine super geignet, aber um etwas anspruchsvolle Spiele zu spielen die etwas zurückliegen reicht die Grafikkarte (geforce 6200) kaum aus. Im Rechner steckt weiterhin ein Pentium 4 2,6 Ghz und 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher, habe ich den Wunsch den Recher weiternutzen, da ein Rechnerkauf erstmal ausgeschlossen ist. Mit 2xDVI sollen dafür aber 2 Monitore den Arbeitsalltag erleichtern. Desweiteren soll auch das Netzteil ausgetauscht werden wenn eine neue leistungsfähigere Grafikkarte kommen soll. Und auch eine Festpallte die mehr als 20 GB herhält. Also im grossen und ganzen einige Augrüstoptionen, wobei ich weiterhin überlege ob ich es nun machen soll oder nicht bzw. das Geld für eine Neuanschaffung zurücklegen. Zumindestens soll das Maximum aus dem Rechner rausgeholt werden, was möglich sein soll, ein begeisterter Zocker bin ich nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2010)

*AW: (S) Grafikkarte-&gt; AGP, Shader 3, 2 DVI ... 60-80€*

Dann kannst Du auch einfach eine der preiswerten oben genannten Karten nehmen. Eine bessere würde bei so einer alten CPU keinen Sinn machen. Aber viel bringen wird es für "neuere" Spiele nicht.

Die Frage ist aber, ob Du da überhaupt noch Geld reinstecken solltest oder nicht direkt alles raus und neue Teile rein... neues Board 50€. Dualcore, der viel besser als Deine jetzige CPU ist: 50€. 2GB RAM: 40€. 500GB Sata-Festplatte: 40€ (eine für IDE, was Dein PC vermutlich hat, wäre teurer). Netzteil: 30€. Grafikkarte mit PCIe (die preiswerter sind als die gleichen karten für AGP): 30€. Sind keine 250€.


----------

